# Reincarnated Pilot?



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 9, 2009)

Good Morning Yahoo!
Pretty wild!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 9, 2009)

Interesting.


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 9, 2009)

That is crazy stuff. Not sure what to think.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow! Thanks Joe, that was eerily interesting!


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 9, 2009)

Interesting post...

I don't believe in the premise.. but it's interesting


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 9, 2009)

Messy1 said:


> That is crazy stuff. Not sure what to think.


Me either.


Wheelsup


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 9, 2009)

I can't help but notice that the boy is only being asked ( - and only speaks up when asked!), if he remembers anything - which he doesn't. The rest of the time it's the parents who gets to speak for him.
I believe that his parents are lying.
It's too easy nowadays to make a lot of research via the web, books, movies, and gather info that way, to create such a story to sell a book.
My judgment and my belief: The story's fake, and the parents are using their kid to sell their book, which in my eyes are fairly ing.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 9, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> I can't help but notice that the boy is only being asked ( - and only speaks up when asked!), if he remembers anything - which he doesn't. The rest of the time it's the parents who gets to speak for him.
> I believe that his parents are lying.
> It's too easy nowadays to make a lot of research via the web, books, movies, and gather info that way, to create such a story to sell a book.
> My judgment and my belief: The story's fake, and the parents are using their kid to sell their book, which in my eyes are fairly ing.



Kind of noticed the same thing.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 9, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> I can't help but notice that the boy is only being asked ( - and only speaks up when asked!), if he remembers anything - which he doesn't. The rest of the time it's the parents who gets to speak for him.
> I believe that his parents are lying.
> It's too easy nowadays to make a lot of research via the web, books, movies, and gather info that way, to create such a story to sell a book.
> My judgment and my belief: The story's fake, and the parents are using their kid to sell their book, which in my eyes are fairly ing.



I agree BB.

TO


----------



## Flyboy2 (Jun 9, 2009)

I agree... And i would be pretty angry if I was the family. When they introduced the kid to the pilots sister, if I was the sister I would be kinda annoyed if some little kid was claiming to be my dead brother. Especially if the sister was a hard-line Christain against reincarnation.

I'm concerned that stories like these are going to start cropping up alot. Some parents going to say that there child plays guitar and loves the Beetles, therefore he is the reincarnate John Lennon or something stupid like that, just to make a quick buck and some cheap fame.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 9, 2009)

Yupers I have to agree as well.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 9, 2009)

Hmm, have to agree with the logic here. There's been a few cases where parents have used their kids to make a quck buck.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jun 10, 2009)

I find it utter BS too. Did you notice in the interview that the parents talked the entire time. And the only thing the kid said was that he had no rememberance of the dreams. Kinda fishy to me.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Flyboy2 said:


> I agree... And i would be pretty angry if I was the family. When they introduced the kid to the pilots sister, if I was the sister I would be kinda annoyed if some little kid was claiming to be my dead brother. Especially if the sister was a hard-line Christain against reincarnation.
> 
> I'm concerned that stories like these are going to start cropping up alot. Some parents going to say that there child plays guitar and loves the Beetles, therefore he is the reincarnate John Lennon or something stupid like that, just to make a quick buck and some cheap fame.



My point exactly.


----------

